# New pottery on the website



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2016)

From the item descriptions:
These coffee cups and yunomi (tea cups) from Gesshin Gama were created by Mitsufumi Motomura in Yamagata (northern Japan). Each one is hand made and unique (for the pictures, we picked ones that best represented the style and series, though the actual one you receive may differ slightly - height, width and pattern etc- from the picture).

Oribe is wildly popular, and is considered a classic style of Japanese aesthetics. A sub-genre, kuro (black) oribe, has a dark black with a tint of copper brown where regular oribe usually shows copper-green glaze (normally with brown paintings and/or patterns). 

These cups are not dishwasher safe, and should be carefully washed by hand. Please do not place them in the microwave, oven, on the stove, etc. As they are handmade pottery, please use care when handling them, as they can be brittle. With time, these cups will pick up colors from liquid. These should not be considered defect, but a sign of highly individual and unique "personality" of each item.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=oribe


----------



## mcritchlow (Aug 23, 2016)

Those look amazing, Jon. Beautiful!


----------

